# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cleaning concrete pavers

## NAVMAN

Howdy all, my first post. 
I would appreciate some hints on how to clean concrete pavers, they have down trodden dirt from the dog from the garden. 
Cheers
NAVMAN

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

A high pressure water cleaner will do for a start. 
Then teach your dog to wipe its feet.

----------


## cherub65

Liquid chlorine diluted 1:10  sweep in hose off :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ashore

Great excuse to get another toy , get the water blaster, don't get the $100 or there abouts 'winner' go up a bit, around $250 and you have a unit for life , kracher is a good reliable brand  :2thumbsup:

----------


## lukelegend

Get one of these, for $390 that are awesome!! will blow any electric away  HIGH PRESSURE WASHER 2800PSI PETROL 6.5 HP (BRAND NEW) - eBay Outdoor Power Equipment, Tools, Gear, Equipment, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 03-Oct-09 05:55:26 AEST) 
Here is a thread with referals   http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum....cfm?t=1292797

----------


## BanPC

> Howdy all, my first post. 
> I would appreciate some hints on how to clean concrete pavers, they have down trodden dirt from the dog from the garden. 
> Cheers
> NAVMAN

  try this stuff....   http://cretewash.com.au 
On the pics page they clean a driveway with it...  Crete-wash || gallery   
.

----------


## mazzat

> Howdy all, my first post. 
> I would appreciate some hints on how to clean concrete pavers, they have down trodden dirt from the dog from the garden. 
> Cheers
> NAVMAN

  Hi Navman, 
I have the same problem - concrete terracotta pavers that are more mottled grey from dirty feet & paws. Did you come up with a solution? 
Mazzat

----------


## Drongo 62

I've worked with pavers now for years and found that Cherub 65's solution is cheap and works well,for all sorts of stains and is especially good for getting rid of mould as well

----------


## Bloss

He has probably been using it since his original post three years ago . . .  :Biggrin:  gotta watch the dates . . .

----------

